
Generating Feign Clients with Swagger Codegen and Gradle - javinpaul
https://blog.arnoldgalovics.com/2018/06/11/generating-feign-clients-with-swagger-codegen-and-gradle/
======
vorg
So the solution to:

    
    
      error: package org.springframework.cloud.security.oauth2.client.feign does not exist
    

is to manually add the lines:

    
    
        task deleteNonClientRelatedClasses(dependsOn: 'generateClient') {
            doLast {
                delete "${project.buildDir}/src/main/java/io"
            }
        }
    

to the Gradle build script? Sounds like Swagger is inserting itself into the
complexity spiral dominated by Spring, Gradle, and Apache Groovy.

PS: This was already submitted to HN 12 hrs ago by the same user:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17332028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17332028)

